
Programmable droplets - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2018/programmable-droplets-enable-high-volume-low-cost-biology-experiments-0119
======
lioeters
"Using electric fields to manipulate droplets on a surface could enable high-
volume, low-cost biology experiments."

This looks like quite an innovation, to reduce cost of biological tests by
miniaturizing the process, using mobile droplets.

------
VohuMana
This looks awesome! The one thing that seemed unclear to me though is wouldn't
you still need multiple pipettes to move the fluid to/from the programmable
workspace?

------
deckarep
Apparently nothing to do with DigitalOcean.

